# Snow Blade on a ZTR mower



## jevz1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi.. hope i'm in the right forum to ask this question.

I have a Scag Tiger Cub ZTR mower with a 19hp engine. Has anyone here used
a snow blade with a ZTR? This would be strictly for my 200' residential driveway,
no commercial work.

If anyone has any comments regarding the use of a blade on a ZTR, I'd appreciate hearing your pros and cons. Country Mfg sells them for under $500.00 and I'm thinking that this might be quicker than using my snowblower.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

never used one but can't imagine the hydraulics are designed for that kind of abuse


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

Check Out JRCO. They have a pretty sweet one. It mounts to the deck hardware. www.jrco-inc.com


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

The jrco setup is about as good as it gets for ztr's.
The weight of their plow itself, looked functional too.

And don't forget to add money in for chains/wheel weights/misc.
The weights may be optional, as like in my case I havn't needed them.

Myself, I just put a blade on my 48" walkbehind hydro.
It's perfect for small driveways and sidewalks.
It was a blade for a lawntractor and I just modified it to fit what I had.

I've only pushed a 7" snowfall with it and ran the mower at 1/4 throttle.
The hydros worked flawlesly.

Just make sure the front wheels on the mower will spin around easily[grease the wheel shafts], and if you're transporting it,
loading may be an issue. 
But prolly only if you leave the mowing deck on, like in my case.

I'd be glad to post a pic but I dunno how.
I'm new here....:waving:


----------



## jevz1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Just checked out the JRCO site and sent them an email requesting info on finding a dealer in my area. Looks like a nice plow.

Thanks guys, for the info. Keep up with any comments or other suggestions.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Our town was useing a grasshopper with a blade on the sidewalks,looked like it was working ok.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

here's mine


----------



## jevz1 (Feb 3, 2007)

unit28;375412 said:


> here's mine


Now that is HOTT!!!!


----------



## BRUTUS (Feb 18, 2007)

www.jrcoinc.com This Link Works....nice set-up!


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

unit28;375412 said:


> here's mine


Thats MASSIVE I've never really thought of putting a blade on a walk behind.
You even got wings. Can it angle?


----------



## hglc (Dec 19, 2007)

that is huge for a blade on a walk be hind. i just had to say that.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

SuperDutyFisher;377142 said:


> Thats MASSIVE I've never really thought of putting a blade on a walk behind.
> You even got wings. Can it angle?




The blade looks like the one my Grandfather made way back when...


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

SuperDutyFisher;377142 said:


> Thats MASSIVE I've never really thought of putting a blade on a walk behind.
> You even got wings. Can it angle?


yes, it angles but with a manual lock pin set up.
I did add a winch with an atv controller and dual 55 watt headlamps
Won't get better than that eh? oh yeah, it's 7 1/2 foot with the wings.
YOWZA!


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I know that Hustler makes a snow plow for their ZTRs. I have no first hand experience with them, but I run a Super Z and I know that thing would not struggle pushing snow for a second. My friend is going to get a blade for his Super Z pretty soon, I can't wait to try it out. Super Zs are fun as he!! in the snow, 15 mph is cruising for a ZTR.


----------



## green814 (Jan 13, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but did anyone end up getting a plow for their ZTR?

Duncan, Did your buddy get one for his Super Z?

What brand plow, and how good is the ZTR plowing?

I have a Toro Z500 myself.

T.Y!
Chris


----------

